# Mustang S14 suspension swap



## Darkslidoug (13 d ago)

Happy New Year folks!
I was hoping I could get some dimensional info from one of you S14 owners. I’m currently installing an S14 suspendion into my 65 Fastback mustang. The only thing I’m hung up on are the dimensions from strut tower to strut tower center. I have S14 strut towers to aid me in getting most my dimensions, but I just need the measurements on the distance between the two towers.


----------

